# Let's tempt fate.



## YeOldeOke (17/3/21)

In more than a decade of vaping, I've never had a tank glass break. Not one. Nada.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/3/21)

I think I'm missing out on the whole vaping experience thing.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## CJB85 (17/3/21)

Two years, no breaks... my wife has however eliminated 4 bubble tanks in her 18 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/21)

Broke on one Sunday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

One break for me, many years ago. The problem with a cylindrical mod is that it's easy to knock over, which is what I did - on to the marble kitchen-counter. Since then, I place it in a Beanies Coffee jar.  The "rag" over the top is to prevent the mod from knocking against the glass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)

Broke 3 in 2 years... Twisp Tyko AIO and OBS Engine MTL... both on Pitstops. Third was was Gas Mods Kree 24mm when doing my first build and over tightened the tip.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (17/3/21)

Broke a couple of bubble glasses in the nearly 3 years I've been vaping. Decided to keep a spare one available, and since then nothing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (17/3/21)

Have broken plenty, but none in the last two years. Interestingly I stopped drinking two years ago.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/21)

Neal said:


> Have broken plenty, but none in the last two years. Interestingly I stopped drinking two years ago.


Definitely not related, no way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/3/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> In more than a decade of vaping, I've never had a tank glass break. Not one. Nada.



Same! 

The only time it's happened to me is when I left a cinnamon juice overnight in my DVARW's polycarbonate tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic (17/3/21)

You smash alot of devices in ship repair.. 
My worst is 510 pins.. I've broken f
More 520 connectors than I have glasses.. 10+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (18/3/21)

I have broken 4 glasses in total since I've have started vaping, first one was on a smoke baby beast tank then my bubble glass on my fatality then the straight glass shortly after, the last glass I broke was on my reload 24, the O ring was too fat and as I was tightening it down it just cracked straight down the middle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/3/21)

Way too many. So badly so that I carry two spare glasses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (18/3/21)

RDA's don't have glass. So that's a nought from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Random264 (18/3/21)

Think I'm on 4 or 5 broken now. Broke my straight glass and bubble glass within a two week period on my md rta. Now I'm paranoid and have these ugly vape bands on all my tanks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (31/3/21)

Was bound to happen... no drops, was vaping, heard a small pop and had juice leaking all over my hand. Guess it was too tight and the glass eventually failed?

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (31/3/21)

I don't think I've ever owned a tank without breaking it's glass. Literally not once... Ever. Must be over 20 by now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Was bound to happen... no drops, was vaping, heard a small pop and had juice leaking all over my hand. Guess it was too tight and the glass eventually failed?
> View attachment 226489


I normally vape DL around 35-45W 0.4 - 0.5'ish coil single, maybe 0.25'ish dual. I like a slightly warmish vape, cannot handle hot vape. Recently i tried a dual coil build of 0.1Ω and apart from having to try to survive the attack from hell  with the hot vape, the first thing I noticed was how hot my juice was getting in the tank. Bloody hot. I wonder if these sudden cracks may be a result of that type of vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/3/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I normally vape DL around 35-45W 0.4 - 0.5'ish coil single, maybe 0.25'ish dual. I like a slightly warmish vape, cannot handle hot vape. Recently i tried a dual coil build of 0.1Ω and apart from having to try to survive the attack from hell  with the hot vape, the first thing I noticed was how hot my juice was getting in the tank. Bloody hot. I wonder if these sudden cracks may be a result of that type of vaping?


This was an Ether with a 0.8 coil, vaping at 16W, so definitely not that. My money is on over tightening on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/21)

I've had a few broken - that's why when I got the two Gear RTAs, I opted for the plastic instead of the glass (you get two options - plastic and glass in the pack).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/4/21)

My turn today - not a glass, but the tip of a dropper. And just as I had almost filled the tank. I couldn't find the tip so it must be in the tank. A whole tankful of juice down the drain

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/4/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> In more than a decade of vaping, I've never had a tank glass break. Not one. Nada.


Teach me the way Obi Wan. 

I break one almost every 2-3 months. But i am damn clumsy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/6/21)

FFS!!!!! Been a while since my last CRACK!!!!! Tauren Beest out of commission until further notice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31 (11/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> FFS!!!!! Been a while since my last CRACK!!!!! Tauren Beest out of commission until further notice....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231892


Once you are on Crack, that's it, game over man

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Once you are on Crack, that's it, game over man



Think I need to "crack" out the RDA's for the rest of the day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> FFS!!!!! Been a while since my last CRACK!!!!! Tauren Beest out of commission until further notice....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231892


We need a “that sucks” rating option

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

Dropped one of the Blotto's , driptip smashed , glass ok ,whole deck section snapped off - luckily for me got an engineer as a friend, who will be able to fix it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Dropped one of the Blotto's , driptip smashed , glass ok ,whole deck section snapped off - luckily for me got an engineer as a friend, who will be able to fix it



Just Wow... you dont just break it, you f$#% it up good an solid in one go, that takes some mad skill to break everything except the glass... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic (11/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> FFS!!!!! Been a while since my last CRACK!!!!! Tauren Beest out of commission until further notice....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231892


Tape it homie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CraftyZA (17/6/21)

In the process of ordering some new glass from Germany. I'm a kayfun MTL guy, and local guys do not really stock that type of equipment.
The amount of glass I've broken on tanks is staggering. You might call it a special skill.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (17/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> FFS!!!!! Been a while since my last CRACK!!!!! Tauren Beest out of commission



Watch tonight's show. I have some good news for you.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)

KZOR said:


> Watch tonight's show. I have some good news for you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## takes (17/6/21)

Fate was tempted and I lost. I was telling someone yesterday that I only ever broke one tank by accident, Kangertech Subtank mini glass as I gripped too hard to unscrew for a refill. Now I broke my glass on my Ammit MTL with a drop that looked as if it survived at first as I did not notice the crack, but turned the tank off to rewick and saw it came apart.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/21)

Just broke my first glass ever 
At least the Zeus comes with a spare glass. I've dropped and knocked over the mod with that particular tank twice since March and got away with it every time. This time I was putting things back together after a bath and it slipped out of my hand and went tumbling to the kitchen floor. I've never been very athletic so my catch attempts were in vain.


----------

